# Driving in France - Spare Bulbs for LED setup



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone know how the French are treating the law requiring spares, for full LED setup?

Impossible to carry spares. :?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Guess you need to carry two new headlight units?

:lol:


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Just carry a couple of ordinary spare bulbs on board and if French Plod ever stop you explain how they are the emergency back up


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, where do you have led?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Everywhere. Front and back.

Manual says: 
"Your vehicle is fitted with maintenance-free headlights and rear lights. If a bulb does need to be changed, however, please contact an Audi dealer or qualified workshop."

Guess I could wave the manual under their noses.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

actually, none of our led can be changed by ourself so end of the story!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

After a quick trawl thru the net it seems that its not a legal requirement to carry a spare bulb set in France but it is recommended. Here are a couple of snippets .....

_While there is no specific requirement to carry a set of spare bulbs, you do have to ensure all your lights are working all the time. Finding yourself in the middle of a country road on a Sunday evening with a faulty headlight or tail light could lead to a fine. The safest option is to carry a spare bulb kit suitable for your vehicle.

I don't carry spare bulbs because my car has Xenon headlights.
How does this put me with regards to French law?
There is no law that bulbs are to be carried as such!
However if you do not replace a blown bulb (when asked to do so) before proceeding, you have committed a further offence._

I guess that as replacing a faulty LED light yourself at the side of the road is not practical they could say that you can't drive your car and that you must get your car towed to a service station where it can be repaired. :?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Off there next week, so hopefully LEDs being multi-element (& normally reliable) will mean the odd LED failure won't cause any problems.

99% not going to happen so no worries, just curious if anyone had had any issues.

Be more annoyed as car only 2700 miles old.

Only changed Mk2 high level brake light when one LED went as I couldn't stand the thought of it looking uneven, even though not an MOT failure until a significant proportion of elements out (MOT tester's discretion, no fixed number).


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

When I went I just carried the generic set, as you say, the other bulbs are not something the driver can replace.

Have a look here for your other requirements.

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/to ... ipment.pdf

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/to ... monaco.pdf


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Jonny_C said:


> 99% not going to happen so no worries, just curious if anyone had had any issues.


I'd say with LED the chances are a lot lower than 99%

Don't forget you need to have two breathalysers in the car by law. You can pick them up pretty cheap on Amazon


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Jonny_C said:


> Everywhere. Front and back.
> 
> Manual says:
> "Your vehicle is fitted with maintenance-free headlights and rear lights. If a bulb does need to be changed, however, please contact an Audi dealer or qualified workshop."


this is the solution for any car with led, even if is more reliable than align or xeno, if one light goes out, you have to check in Audi to replace it..I understand you may be abroad or they could not have a new light, so I don't know if you can continue the trip with an Audi declaration of your order or you have to park the car...but is sure that there is no spare part for out led lights.


----------

